

Learn How to make a Single Element Macbook Pro in CSS3 - binarydreams
http://cssdeck.com/labs/codecast-single-element-pure-css-macbook-pro

======
connortomas
Part of me would be more impressed if somebody did this in MS Paint, instead.

~~~
worldopen
+1

------
bradsmithinc
I'm pretty sure that's wizardry, not css.

~~~
WebGate
Haha, it's pure css, come on and see what is the power of css/css3 !

------
ewilliam
MFin CSS3.

------
necenzurat
repost!

